# Recent Topics List



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Topics Box Position*​
*Should the top active topics box be at the top of the forum or in the right side bar*


Keep it at the top
763.64%
Move it back to the side
436.36%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

As you've probably noticed, the Recent Topics box has moved from the right sidebar to the top of the homepage.

This is a temporary change to see if people prefer it.

Vote!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Didn't even know it was in a side bar? Maybe that's not viewable on the iPad/iPhone? Much prefer it at the top where I can see it straight away. Creating posts/editing posts on the iPhone is a bit of a nightmare when images are involved.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Lorian said:


> As you've probably noticed, the Recent Topics box has moved from the right sidebar to the top of the homepage.
> 
> This is a temporary change to see if people prefer it.
> 
> Vote!


The recent topics thing is a bit long resulting in a lot of scrolling when on the phone(80% of the time).

Whilst I've got your attention, if I quote someone then change my mind, I can't get rid of the quote in the reply box in that thread until I use it. How do a get it gone?

Thanks.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The recent topics thing is a bit long resulting in a lot of scrolling when on the phone(80% of the time).
> 
> Whilst I've got your attention, if I quote someone then change my mind, I can't get rid of the quote in the reply box in that thread until I use it. How do a get it gone?
> 
> Thanks.


It's pretty straightforward on chrome mobile, just highlight all the text in the quote by holing finger down on screen and hit the back arrow button on the keyboard.

Not sure sbout iPhones tho, they seem to make doing the most basic things user unfriendly.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The recent topics thing is a bit long resulting in a lot of scrolling when on the phone(80% of the time).
> 
> Whilst I've got your attention, if I quote someone then change my mind, I can't get rid of the quote in the reply box in that thread until I use it. How do a get it gone?
> 
> Thanks.


As said, you delete everything in the reply box. It is a pain on a phone, especially if you haven't figured out how to highlight, like me lol.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The recent topics thing is a bit long resulting in a lot of scrolling when on the phone(80% of the time).
> 
> Whilst I've got your attention, if I quote someone then change my mind, I can't get rid of the quote in the reply box in that thread until I use it. How do a get it gone?
> 
> Thanks.





Dark sim said:


> As said, you delete everything in the reply box. It is a pain on a phone, especially if you haven't figured out how to highlight, like me lol.


The reply/quote functionality is currently a bit buggy on mobiles. It's being overhauled in a big update that should be happening end Sept or early Oct.

For the time being I think you should be able to just tap in the box and then keep tapping the delete button. It may also work highlighting and then deleting.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Quite liked it on the side actually.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Testing.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Archaic said:


> It's pretty straightforward on chrome mobile, just highlight all the text in the quote by holing finger down on screen and hit the back arrow button on the keyboard.
> 
> Not sure sbout iPhones tho, they seem to make doing the most basic things user unfriendly.
> 
> View attachment 114182


Looks like it didn't work as in my testing reply I'd deleted the quote as you say in the post and after quoting again to reply to this I've got you quoted twice.

Does yours not do this?

@Lorian

Ignore this post.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The fook, it worked!!

Looks like that's sorted, thanks Archaic.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The fook, it worked!!
> 
> Looks like that's sorted, thanks Archaic.


I'm becoming slowly accepting of this forum software. I still don't like the fact you can't select a page number on thread lists until it reaches 5 pages though.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Archaic said:


> I'm becoming slowly accepting of this forum software. I still don't like the fact you can't select a page number on thread lists until it reaches 5 pages though.


100% with you on that.


----------

